

Summer YC: Fuzzwich Politics Cartoon builder - immad
http://www.fuzzwich.com/minivid/minivid.php?vid=4549

======
r7000
still a classic:

[http://www.fuzzwich.com/minivid/index.php?vid=400&](http://www.fuzzwich.com/minivid/index.php?vid=400&);

~~~
create_account
PG is a pink bunny?

Do you guys know something we don't?

~~~
kn0thing
Steve is a bison? Or is that a buffalo?

~~~
robfitz
i'm told it's a buffalo. but a super smart one.

